# What would you buy for newborn boy shoot?



## k.tremblay1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a beginner and just figured out my backdrop stand and my new lights. So I figured what better way to get practice than to start doing some shoots?! So I put on Facebook that I would do a shoot with unlimited pics on cd for $50 in exchange for samples on my website. I had 10 people respond!! My first shoot is Tuesday and it's 2 siblings, a 1 year old girl and a 2 week old baby boy.I need ideas on props and poses! I can work the camera, I can work the lights but when it comes to posing I'm clueless! I am going shopping tonight what do you suggest I pick up? How would I pose a 1 year old with an infant?! Any tips are greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2012)

This has to be a TROLL post... or at least I really hope so!  

 I just ordered a scalpel, and some scrubs... I am going to post on FB that I will do FREE brain surgeries! Really hope I get some takers.. GOOD practice!


----------



## CowgirlMama (Mar 10, 2012)

A little less sarcasm than Gipson... You *just* started. Don't charge. Period. You can't produce the quality required for $50. Do a few free *for experience* first. Then, after you're actually good, charge.


----------



## TamiAz (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree..I wouldn't charge.


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2012)

k.tremblay1 said:


> What would you buy for newborn boy shoot?


A 30 minute consultation with an attorney.


Caveat Emptor - Buyer Beware.

But, if you are charging for your photography services you essentially become a professional photographer, even if you're just a beginner.

That means you also get all the responsibilites a professional has.

You will need valid, properly executed model releases to use the photos you make on your web site, because of the manner in which the photos will be made.

Cape Cod may require that you be licensed or at the least registered. I'm sure the Commonwealth of Massachusetts has state level requirements too. If you haven't yet, you should find out. Your offer on Facebook is now essentially a permanent record your city an state can use as a basis for making decisions about your status.

Be sure and check with your insurance agent because most homeowners policies don't cover liability when someone gets hurt during a paid shoot, in the home or on location.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Not to mention the IRS... so now you will need to be careful not to get audited for money you make doing this! Make sure you report it as income! Prison is never fun!  (maybe I am exaggerating a little bit.. but not much!)


----------



## k.tremblay1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow you guys are harsh. Not 1 comment answered my original questions. I didn't JUST start I've been doing photography for years using bounce flash and natural light. But I just set up a studio for the first time. The people I'm charging are FRIENDS (hence why they are on my facebook). I'm doing them a favor and for a good deal while making some money in the process. Now can anyone answer my questions??


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 10, 2012)

It may be harsh, but it true. All you need is one of the infants to get hurt. Guess who gets sued? You do.  You can't get insurance till you register as a business and get a tax ID number. If you're serious, then don't charge them. Doing it for free removes you from some of, but not all of the liability issues, but your home owners covers that, unless you don't have that either because you rent.  You could always call and reschedule when you're up and running as a proper business if you don't want to do it for free.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2012)

And if you make any money, and don't report.. you can be fined for it! The IRS and state and local governments want thier money! No joke on that.. no matter how harsh you think it is!


----------



## k.tremblay1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok can someone answer my question??? These are my friends! Fine I won't charge. Now can someone answer my questions about props and posing??


----------



## MTVision (Mar 10, 2012)

k.tremblay1 said:
			
		

> Ok can someone answer my question??? These are my friends! Fine I won't charge. Now can someone answer my questions about props and posing??



You should just do a search for newborn and sibling poses. Check out some child photographers websites and look at the poses. Be aware that a lot of the trendy newborn shots are composites (head in hands, babies in slings, etc) so i'd stay away from them for now. 

Props depend on what kind of shots you want. Cute blankets for the baby. Have the mom bring some toys over. 

You will find a lot of inspiration online. Check out pinterest. You can find TONS of pose ideas.


----------



## photog4life (Mar 10, 2012)

50 bucks says she still charges...


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 10, 2012)

Look up "newborn photo safety" and see that just about every shot of newborns is NOT shot how you think it was. 

I would NOT do shots of both of them together until you have much more experience with babies and kids- one is hard enough. Two together with no experience? Nope.

Babies have immature circulation- always always always watch for anything turning colors. Even if a pose looks natural and comfy, hands or feet changing colors is bad and needs immediate correction! 

It would probably be best to just get some hallow DOF pics of little parts and pieces- fingers, toes, lips, eyelashes, etc. 

But I also agree with what you deemed as "harsh"- its all true and needs to be carefully considered.


----------



## SirenCherie (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree with mommy-medic, even though these guys were harsh, it is all true.

As far as answering your question,

Baskets and blankets are good for posing the newborn. Make sure you provide support where needed. You'll need 3-4 blankets, as I usually roll some to create the initial support, then use the others to cover and fill where necessary. Don't be afraid to change it up if something isn't working. It's not worth fighting for, especially since your window of cooperation is going to be so small with this age group (both of them). For the 1 year old, stools are good. They like to sit on things. Definitely have their feet touching the floor firmly at all times. In fact, if they are not walking yet, don't use the stool. You will need to focus on using distractions, and then having to compete with these distractions to get in-camera eye direction. 

Posing the two together definitely will be HARD. An easy shot together is to see if older sibling will give the baby a kiss. Be ready, sometimes it's quick, sometimes they'll grab the baby with "love" but will upset the baby and then you're pretty much done. Obviously, you would not have the one year old hold the baby, but perhaps using the basket, pose the toddler nearby. The more interaction you can get the better, but with an infant and one year old, it's not likely you'll get much. The one year old is still essentially a baby themselves. Don't expect much and, again, don't fight too hard for anything. If it's not working, move on! Otherwise, it's a bunch of stress for everyone for no reward.

Please do go about this carefully. Infant and child photography is nothing to dipsy-doodle around with when you're just starting out. So much can go wrong. Make sure mom understands that she needs to be nearby the entire time and she is responsible for helping keep everyone safe.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2012)

I used to shoot family portraiture in a busy studio 5 or 6 days a week, 8 to 10 hrs a day....an 11-month old and a 2 week old is a TOUGH pairing to photograph for a newbie...the 2 week old cannot do *anything* to speak of except lie there, and the 11-month old is an exceedingly unpredictable creature. You need a "baby poser" for the 11-month old....think car bouncy seat, covered with a fur or fabric throw, and then the baby posed in a containment device, like a small and deeply bowl-shaped beanbag, also under a fur or fabric throw...

I'm serious....I have photographed maybe 100 of these pre-toddler/infant pairs...you need ways to keep the 11-month old SAFE, and seated. *DO NOT, under ANY* circumstances, allow the 11-month old to hold,prop,support,or 'assist' the baby!!!!!! A child of 11 months is not able to do anything WRT to helping pose another person, of any age.

Keep the set short...photograph them both together, FIRST. THEN, do the baby alone. THEN, do the older child. That is the proper sequence for best results.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 11, 2012)

Are you set up as a proper business with all tax paperwork and such on file? Are you insured? Can you meet all of the requirements Derrel listed above? If the answer is no to any of that you don't need to be charging money for pictures.

As for your original question: If you don't know the answers to that you shouldn't be charging either. I have an awesome tool kit, it's really expensive and the same kind I've seen professionals use, and I've been using the tools in that kit for years, but I wouldn't charge anyone money to fix their cars. Why? Because of the reasons listed above.

Edit: Whatever you do, do NOT just look at cute baby pics online and try to do the same poses. Several of those poses may look cute and natural, but they are not, and if shot by a real professional they were done so using special techniques and/or editing to ensure the safety of the baby.


----------



## KmH (Mar 11, 2012)

k.tremblay1 said:


> I didn't JUST start I've been doing photography for years using bounce flash and natural light......


Oh, you're not a beginner photographer.

People tend to make that assumption when you post in the Beginner's Forum section.


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 11, 2012)

k.tremblay1 said:
			
		

> I'm a beginner and just figured out my backdrop stand and my new lights.



and when you begin a tread like this- we assume beginner means "I know how to turn my camera to auto and I can do selective color of day-glow luminance!". Sorry, that's just usually how it goes.


----------



## orljustin (Mar 11, 2012)

k.tremblay1 said:


> Wow you guys are harsh. Not 1 comment answered my original questions. I didn't JUST start I've been doing photography for years using bounce flash and natural light. But I just set up a studio for the first time.



Lol, a backdrop and lights is not a "studio".  Geez, where are these people coming from?


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 11, 2012)

Best Buy. They walk in normal people, they see Canon Rebel's on display. A tungsten bulb suddenly illuminates in their minds. They buy the one with the most megapixels that they can afford, and while they're waiting in line to check out they're using their iPhone to set up their "Professional Photography" facebook page.


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 12, 2012)

scorpion_tyr said:


> Best Buy. They walk in normal people, they see Canon Rebel's on display. A tungsten bulb suddenly illuminates in their minds. They buy the one with the most megapixels that they can afford, and while they're waiting in line to check out they're using their iPhone to set up their "Professional Photography" facebook page.


That is funny :lmao:
TRUE THOUGH!

As for OP and what to do: *R E S E A R C H 
*
Good Luck


----------



## OcLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahahahaha I'm sorry but this feed was sure entertaining yet informative for future reference. So I guess the stupid question benefited in some way or another hahaha as well as entertained. Although I am not a pro and still learning.., lol my advice to you, which go me is common sense GOOGLE, READ. DON'T JUST OBSERVE AND TRY,  IT'S A BABY, NOT A DOLL. just because they're ur friends don't mean they won't sue u if heaven forbid something happen. Have the mother hold the baby in her arms and take a picture close up in mothers arms while the kid is over looking or giving the baby a kiss. I wouldn't even attempt to pose a baby in any way. Let the parent handle that since I'm sure your going to still do this "photo shoot" and charge. Might as well save that money if u so happen to be sued by someone lol. Good Luck tho. And I'd listen to the comments above. I'm sure they have yeeeears of experience.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Everyone has to start somewhere  
I actually prefer to do baby photos in natural light but a big soft box works great. A big bean bag chair is wonderful. You can kind of mold it into a "nest" and snuggle him in there safely. Try to find some nice textured blankets and don't forget to keep the room plenty warm. Always have a parent close by ( just out of the photo).... And let them know it's their job to keep the baby safe. Babies, even newborns can roll over. My second daughter rolled over within minutes of being born and startled the nurses. It's not worth the risk of injury so reinforce it with the parents, but they are usually plenty protective all on their own!!!!


----------



## raider (Mar 18, 2012)

i just unregistered with the state, and cancelled my EIN and insurance.  screw this - everyone is else is getting away with not doing it.  on my way now to stop my domain and start up a new website - do you recommend weebly or wix?  is xphoto@yahoo.com taken for email?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 18, 2012)

raider said:


> i just unregistered with the state, and cancelled my EIN and insurance.  screw this - everyone is else is getting away with not doing it.  on my way now to stop my domain and start up a new website - do you recommend weebly or wix?  is xphoto@yahoo.com taken for email?



Don't forget to make a really garish FB page!


----------



## sleepwalker (Mar 18, 2012)

What would you buy for newborn boy shoot? what do you mean by buy? 
when it comes to digital im not even an amatuer yet HA! even if i was i wouldnt charge i would ask to use the photos maybe for your facebook?


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Mar 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Don't forget to make a really garish FB page!



Ya I feel your pain!
Ii completely quit doing weddings in Utah! Too many wanna be's cutting the market!


----------



## raider (Mar 22, 2012)

yep, there is no more professional industry and the norm will be amateur quality.  they win.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 22, 2012)

raider said:


> yep, there* is no more professional industry* and the norm will be amateur quality.  they win.



its shifted to a professional "bustbuy and FB" industry riddled with crappy pics


----------



## bizamanda (Mar 22, 2012)

you can googling with keyword "baby poses", there you can find a lot of pose sample images and I am sure you will got prop ideas along with that images.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## dandaluzphotography (Mar 22, 2012)

It seems to me that all the sarcasm and berating comments aren't necessary.  The OP is asking questions about an idea she has and all she really needs is to know what she's missing to do this.  She's most likely not aware that taking photographs in the setting she describes is more than just posing the subject and pressing the shutter.  You guys that have been through all the wars know what it takes to get started and her question is an invitation to share that experience, not be belittled.  If someone asks a naive question as the OP's may be, simply making them aware of what they're not considering should be enough.  If the OP's response to that advice is a negative one, then go to town on them, but not until then.  

Every established professional on this forum was at some point a beginner with big ideas and somehow were helped along with their maturation as a professional photographer.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding the use of the term "wannabe", but weren't all you established, experienced guys "wannabes" at some point?  

I think that all these negative responses only serve to discourage beginners and makes you guys seem mean and bitter.      

Just my 2 cents.

Danny


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

dandaluzphotography said:


> It seems to me that all the sarcasm and berating comments aren't necessary.  The OP is asking questions about an idea she has and all she really needs is to know what she's missing to do this.  She's most likely not aware that taking photographs in the setting she describes is more than just posing the subject and pressing the shutter.  You guys that have been through all the wars know what it takes to get started and her question is an invitation to share that experience, not be belittled.  If someone asks a naive question as the OP's may be, simply making them aware of what they're not considering should be enough.  If the OP's response to that advice is a negative one, then go to town on them, but not until then.
> 
> Every established professional on this forum was at some point a beginner with big ideas and somehow were helped along with their maturation as a professional photographer.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding the use of the term "wannabe", but weren't all you established, experienced guys "wannabes" at some point?
> 
> ...



I think the point is that many of us who were or are PRO.. learned to use our cameras, and get decent images.. BEFORE we decided to turn PRO! 

Unlike the vast majority of "Wannabe's" who think having what they consider a fancy camera (usually a low end entry level body with kit lenses that have slow apertures, slow and imprecise focusing, and less than stellar IQ)! They get the camera.. and next thing they seem to do is start charging.. even if they are shooting on AUTO or PROGRAM! And most of them are "natural light" photographers.. because they don't have a clue about using a flash.. or usually even reflectors. They lack even the most basic knowledge about how to work with light.. but they are still "PROS" right?

If someone is charging for photos.. by definition.. they are a PROFESSIONAL! 

SO why are all of these "PROFESSIONALS" asking really stupid, basic beginner questions?

And how are we obligated in any way to help them?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 22, 2012)

scorpion_tyr said:


> Best Buy. They walk in normal people, they see Canon Rebel's on display. A tungsten bulb suddenly illuminates in their minds. They buy the one with the most megapixels that they can afford, and while they're waiting in line to check out they're using their iPhone to set up their "Professional Photography" facebook page.



EPIC


----------



## sm4him (Mar 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> k.tremblay1 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't JUST start I've been doing photography for years using bounce flash and natural light......
> ...



I, for one, didn't make the assumption because the OP posted in the Beginner's Forum. I "assumed" it because they started with the words, "I'm a beginner, and..."


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

sm4him said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > k.tremblay1 said:
> ...



I like the way you think!  lol!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 22, 2012)

While I'm certain the OP will do these shoots because they WANT to, I'm chiming in with the "harsh, sarcastic" crowd. This is what I would call a Bad. Idea. A REALLY Bad Idea.

Yes, everyone has to start somewhere. But: For the love of all that is good in this world, DON'T START WITH BABIES!  This is a disaster waiting to happen.  

The very first thing you said was, if I recall: "I am a beginner..."  You later seem to renege on that and say you've been doing photography for years.

How many portrait sessions have you done prior to this? If your answer is anything over "1" I'd be surprised.  So...DON'T start with babies. At least not with babies who are not being held by their mother, or maybe laying safely in their cribs, or the middle of a king-size bed with Mama nearby keeping an eye on things. And posing the baby and the 1 year old together, when you have no experience??? Wow. Just. Wow.  NOT a good plan.

Do a few sessions with adults first, then with one kid at a time. Doing a shoot with a baby and a one-year-old as a "beginner" strikes me as being like diving into the creek head first without ever checking to see how deep the water is...just a BAD idea.


----------



## ghache (Mar 22, 2012)

if you have been doing photography for YEARS bouncing aflash and you cant figured out by yourself how to work with studio strobes, that means you didn't bounce that flash long enough.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 22, 2012)

Just want to say is not that what forums are for, "TO HELP" not to act out like fools. She said its for a friend, maybe she should not charge but if its for a friend that is the best way to get practice on that subject.

practicing on adults and children is not the same as babies. Yes they are all human but just the same as adults are not the same as kids. With adults they can pose for a long time kids can not and have to be chased around. babies stay still and will allow you to pose them if they are sleeping. But how does one practice shooting babies without practicing on babies? 

It does not matter if she is a beginner, intermediate , advanced, prosumer or pro when some one ask for help on a forum one would expect for people to offer help or just move on if they are so high and mighty. IF you can take the time to post a bash of ignorant english than you have the time to offer some help or suggestions.

I am one for doing all my research and I am self taught does not mean I taught myself everything there is to know and if I learn the proper way of doing things either. When I need some hlep that I can not figure out I will turn to forums specifically for this.

I can not believe that this thread has 3 pages of bashing on a simple question that post #2 started and could have just offered some "PRO" advice and knowledge. That would gain more respect from me than anything. But I am sure they do not care what I think as I am a little shrimp in the huge ocean of swimming sharks.

OP good luck and do this for your friends, If they can not afford a professional than help them capture their special moments as parents!!!

I use to take birthing photos at the hospital of family's and friends after the birth of the baby and I would also shoot some video and then provide a short 5-10 min movie for them to have as keep sakes. Keep in mind I did this for free as it was friends and family but I got the idea from doing memorial videos which I use to charge for and thought it would be cool to do it at the beginning of life as well.


Go ahead TPF pros, slam away :greenpbl:


----------



## sm4him (Mar 22, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> practicing on adults and children is not the same as babies. Yes they are all human but just the same as adults are not the same as kids. With adults they can pose for a long time kids can not and have to be chased around. babies stay still and will allow you to pose them if they are sleeping. But how does one practice shooting babies without practicing on babies?



You are correct, photo shoots with babies is *not* the same thing as a photo shoot with an adult, but that's kinda my point.  Doing surgery on a cadaver is different from doing it on a real, live  human being--still, I'd kinda like to know that my surgeon practiced on something easy and harmless before he starts cutting on ME.

It's much easier to LEARN with an adult, someone who will patiently wait while you figure out your lighting and such.  Babies are just such a challenge that I'd think you'd want to have more experience with doing portrait photography in general before you start trying to POSE babies.

I did mention doing baby photos if the baby was being held by mama/papa/other responsible adult, or if the baby is in its crib or somewhere else really safe.  It's just that it sounds, to me, like the OP has in mind all the cutesy, propped-in-a-basket kind of poses for baby and one-year-old sibling, and that just seems like a really advanced place to try to jump in and start from.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Mar 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> SO why are all of these "PROFESSIONALS" asking really stupid, basic beginner questions?
> 
> And how are we obligated in any way to help them?



I agree with everything you're saying.  Absolutely.  I'm just questioning the manner in which that opinion or advice is given.  Even if a question is deemed "stupid", a better answer than a sarcastic response is to just point out what's wrong with a particular line of thinking and debate it from there.  And of course, no one on these forums is obligated to help anyone with anything, but as the old saying goes "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all".  If it's so frustrating to see these questions, then ignore them and move on to the next post.

Danny


----------



## kundalini (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't have much interest in shooting newborns or infants, but I thought this was a neat product.  It also gives you some ideas for doing the shoot.


*Using Baby Posers « Lastolite School of Photography*


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> If someone is charging for photos.. by definition.. they are a PROFESSIONAL!
> ?



According to my accountant: 
You are not considered a pro until u earn over HALF of your total income with your photography! So by definition.... A lot of the people who claim to be pros... Can live on practically nothing!  lol.....  Or maybe they aren't really pros....  
But pro or not cant we be nice and help people out? By sharing and helping others improve we are helping the industry and bringing up the standards.
Being a pro doesn't mean tearing apart everyone who asks for help! A true pro is comfortable enough with their own skill set to not be defensive or rude to the beginners.


----------



## Canuk (Mar 29, 2012)

First off I would like to state that I live in Canada (laws are different, but similar), I am not an attorney, nor do I play one on TV.

That being said, I would suggest you honestly look into Commercial Liability Insurance as well as setting up a proper business w/ Tax ID's and everything else that is required. This simple and inexpensive step could save you a lifetime of grief if something should happen.

For the shoot, assuming you know how to use your lighting, safety of the children must be paramount. As mentioned several times above, google and the web are your friends for poses and supports. Remember to KISS (keep it simple stupid), and that a lot of poses are composites that you see, and more than likely above your skill set if you are just starting out.


----------



## raider (Mar 29, 2012)

i wish the professional section was for professionals.


----------

